# Kora is bleeding from vagina



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey there, I'm looking for a little bit of insight as to what might be going on with my rat baby. 
Her name is Kora and she is a year and 2 months old. Two days ago (Tuesday) I noticed light bleeding coming from her vagina and then it stopped over night and by yesterday (Wednesday) afternoon it had come back but worse. There was even a few splotches of blood on the bottom tray of their cage about the size of a toonie. It then stopped about 10 minutes later after i had wiped her clean. She hasn't had anymore bleeding since yesterday. The blood was bright red. 

I don't know if this could have anything to do with the bleeding she is experiencing but I just adopted a male gerbil, Tony, the day before her bleeding had started (Monday). The gerbil is living in my rats old cage and is in the same room as my rats. More FYI, Kora originally had a sister Lacy (unfortunately she passed at 2.5 months old) and then Kora was solo in this cage for a month. 

Her behaviour however towards this new gerbil is aggressive and feisty. She will climb on the outside of Tony's cage and start hissing and acting like she's going to pounce on him and attack. I am feeling like she is having territorial issues over Tony being in what used to be her cage.

Her sisters Lyla and Jodi are healthy and show no curiosity or aggressive behaviour towards Tony. 

Her behaviour towards me is normal and she is eating, drinking and giving me kisses like normal. 

So my main question is what do you think this bleeding could be? And do you think there may be a correlation between the new addition to her space and the bleeding she was experiencing. I haven't gone to the vet about it yet, and was looking for any helpful information as everything i have read online has not matched up to what she has been showing signs of. 

Thank you in advance 

-Lauren


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the new gerbil and this issue is just a coincidence. The bleeding can be several things. It can be an infection easily cleared up with Baytril from your vet. Other options are more serious. There is the possibility of pyometra which is a pus filled uterus. That needs surgical intervention. It could be a tumor. It could also be a cyst inside her which would pop and resolve on its own.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It could be anything Grotesque pointed out...Also don't let your rat climb on your gerbil's cage. If given a chance, a rat will kill a gerbil. Could have she been bitten by the gerbil on her vagina?


----------



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

I have some medication from when my previous rat had an URI. I gave it to her last night and tonight. She hasnt been bleeding since yesterday so im hoping nothing serious. 
No smell or discharge. 

They arent let out at the same time anymore. But now thinking about it, it is possible the gerbil bit her when i was seeing how they would react together only had a small tussle that i immediately broke up but i dont see any wounds. 

Thank you for your insight. 
What are the warning signs i should be looking for if it is pyo? Just smell and discharge?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Pyometra is supposedly pretty smelly and messy. I'm pretty sure you would know it if you saw it. I've dealt with vaginal bleeding before but it was never pyometra so I can't really give any opinions on exactly what to watch for there. 

A bite is possible. Coincidentally, not even an hour ago we had a vaginal bleeding scare with Spicy. My boyfriend picked her up and saw blood around her vagina. Upon closer examination, we noticed she has a cut near her vagina and the blood wasn't actually coming out of her vagina like we first thought. Looking around for a possible source, we noticed her coconut shell has sharp edges that she probably walked over. 

So I wouldn't automatically assume the worst if I were you. I hope she feels better!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm useless in the world of females. (I prefer males and only foster the girls.)

But on a gerbil-related note, shouldn't gerbils live in pairs?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Is your rat displaying any signs of being pregnant? For instance nesting or protecting another rat or object? My rat Neptune was bleeding from her vagina, small amounts. I ran her to the vet and he asked if she was nesting. The conclusion was that she was very "Rattig" which is in heat in German hahaha. She wanted babies so badly that she was thinking she was pregnant. I was told to take out any material that she'd want to nest with. As quickly as it appeared it went away. I tried looking online everywhere about this, but the closest I could find was phantom pregnancy. He also said that female rats in heat will bleed a tiny bit but clean it off so you'd never notice it. The most blood that came from Neptune was probably around the tip of a small pinky finger or peanut. My vet said if it was much more he'd be more alarmed. 

However it's good to have her checked out to rule out any infection, tumor, or whatever else.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually your vet isn't quite right, rats should never bleed while in heat...their vagina's will open up, become engorged in blood making them purplish, and they might have a tiny bit of clear discharge but no blood. Often blood from the vagina is a genital myco flareup, and treated with antibiotics that treat myco will clear quickly and easily...IF your rat continues to bleed you are probably looking at uterine masses, or a uterine infection.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

lilspaz68 said:


> Actually your vet isn't quite right, rats should never bleed while in heat...their vagina's will open up, become engorged in blood making them purplish, and they might have a tiny bit of clear discharge but no blood. Often blood from the vagina is a genital myco flareup, and treated with antibiotics that treat myco will clear quickly and easily...IF your rat continues to bleed you are probably looking at uterine masses, or a uterine infection.


I agree and I don't rule those things out (I have been checking still). However after removing all nesting material she hasn't bled since and it's been over 4 months. It's mystifying and since I couldn't find much about it online I wonder if anyone has experienced the same thing. 

Just to clarify I'm also saying a vet is necessary in this situation.


----------



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

I got him as a rescue as he was being neglected where he was. Ive been thinking about getting another to pair him with, only problem with that is he is almost two and has had a broken leg, and also has an eye problem so im not sure how much longer he will live unfortunately. I'm still considering.


----------



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

Grotesque said:


> Pyometra is supposedly pretty smelly and messy. I'm pretty sure you would know it if you saw it. I've dealt with vaginal bleeding before but it was never pyometra so I can't really give any opinions on exactly what to watch for there.
> 
> A bite is possible. Coincidentally, not even an hour ago we had a vaginal bleeding scare with Spicy. My boyfriend picked her up and saw blood around her vagina. Upon closer examination, we noticed she has a cut near her vagina and the blood wasn't actually coming out of her vagina like we first thought. Looking around for a possible source, we noticed her coconut shell has sharp edges that she probably walked over.
> 
> So I wouldn't automatically assume the worst if I were you. I hope she feels better!


Definitely not pyo then. Thank you she definitely seems to be doing better. 

Awe i hope spicy is feeling better!

There hasn't been anymore blood so I'm hoping it was just a cut or something minor. Do you know if there was a cyst whether there would be blood or not if it had burst?

Anyways i have her on antibiotics so I'm hoping she is fine and will be ok


----------



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I'm useless in the world of females. (I prefer males and only foster the girls.)
> 
> But on a gerbil-related note, shouldn't gerbils live in pairs?


I got him as a rescue as he was being neglected where he was. Ive been thinking about getting another to pair him with, only problem with that is he is almost two and has had a broken leg, and also has an eye problem so im not sure how much longer he will live unfortunately. I'm still considering.


----------



## Koralylajodi (Sep 16, 2016)

Kelsbels said:


> Is your rat displaying any signs of being pregnant? For instance nesting or protecting another rat or object? My rat Neptune was bleeding from her vagina, small amounts. I ran her to the vet and he asked if she was nesting. The conclusion was that she was very "Rattig" which is in heat in German hahaha. She wanted babies so badly that she was thinking she was pregnant. I was told to take out any material that she'd want to nest with. As quickly as it appeared it went away. I tried looking online everywhere about this, but the closest I could find was phantom pregnancy. He also said that female rats in heat will bleed a tiny bit but clean it off so you'd never notice it. The most blood that came from Neptune was probably around the tip of a small pinky finger or peanut. My vet said if it was much more he'd be more alarmed.
> 
> However it's good to have her checked out to rule out any infection, tumor, or whatever else.


hmmm ya i read up on phantom pregnancy but I didnt figure that was it due to the fact that her behaviour is still the same and weight is the same etc. My dog actually experienced phantom pregnancy a few months ago so it is familiar to me in that sense so i looked up if it was possible in rats as well.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

If there is no more blood and she is on antibiotics, that is a good sign. Usually the first thing the vet will do to rule out something more serious is give Baytril - an antibiotic that kills myco since myco is the most common cause of infection down there... at least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Koralylajodi said:


> I got him as a rescue as he was being neglected where he was. Ive been thinking about getting another to pair him with, only problem with that is he is almost two and has had a broken leg, and also has an eye problem so im not sure how much longer he will live unfortunately. I'm still considering.


Yeah, that doesn't seem good, though I think I've read that gerbils live three to five years.

Still would wait for that leg to heal...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Do you have enough Baytril to give her for 2 weeks?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Was this post supposed to be on another thread??


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

lilspaz68 said:


> Was this post supposed to be on another thread??


Making sure if the rat is started on antibiotics to rule out an infection, she stays on it long enough. Maybe there is another similar thread? Not sure your post was meant for me though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohhhh they must have deleted it. They were talking about an injured male with a broken leg etc.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

lilspaz68 said:


> Actually your vet isn't quite right, rats should never bleed while in heat...their vagina's will open up, become engorged in blood making them purplish, and they might have a tiny bit of clear discharge but no blood. Often blood from the vagina is a genital myco flareup, and treated with antibiotics that treat myco will clear quickly and easily...IF your rat continues to bleed you are probably looking at uterine masses, or a uterine infection.


Hello all,
I am having a similar issue with my female rat bleeding from her vagina. She is 1.5 years and she is spayed. I took her to the vet yesterday and she was x-rayed, they couldn't visibly see any tutors or kidney stones. She is now on Baytril hoping it will clear up whatever is the issue. She's only had two doses so it's likely too soon to tell but she continues to intermittently bleed bright blood. I have been keeping her hydrating and feeding her high iron foods. You mentioned this bleeding is often a myco flare, uterine masses, or uterine infection. Would Baytril clear for these things? I am just trying to get to the bottom of this and any help is appreciated!


----------

